# Suits: O'Connells vs. JPress



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

So, I got to thinking....if one lives in the "black hole of sacks", and doesn't want to rack up the frequent flyer miles flying to Trad friendly menswear shops every 3 months -- then mail order seems to be the way to go (and seems to be common here).

How does one decide between the tradition of JPress and the "hidden value" of O'Connell's suits? If I understand this correctly, most OTR suits from O'Connells, whether they be Hickey, Samuelsohn, or Southwick, or private label are very fine quality and at the $900-$1,000 point are fully canvassed with at least some handwork (and may be the best value around?). At JPress, for the same price you are forced to choose from half canvassed Southwick options for the Pressidential line.

Do I have this right, and if so, are there other considerations I have not thought through? When buying a suit.

I guess this isn't the biggest deal in the world, and many will read this and think "whats the difference"....and you maybe right -- just curious and wanting everyones valuable input on clothing I wear 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

You can also go to Eljo's in Charlottesville, VA for suits. I feel like Eljo's has been ignored for its southern location. (trads look at northeast locations)


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, as I alluded to in my thread that you saw, it seems that ALL of O'connells suits are done without fusing (exact words were "no glue"), and all are made in the US or Canada, if that means anytihng to you, even the $395 ones. While I still find this hard to believe, I did hear it from Ethan himself. I doubt you will find better value anywhere else, and though I love Press, I would find it hard to choose them over O'Connells.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you are right...Ethan did say Press has some very nice stuff and he is very familiar with their line and will sometimes send a client to Press if they have something OC cannot offer (and said Press has done the same)...although by looks of website pictures and posters descriptions -- I can't believe there is a lot they don't have somewhere in that shop.

I wonder if this kind of pressure will force Press to start offering some fully canvassed suits or lower the price on their half canvassed options?

(btw, for a longer description of my conversation w/Ethan, check the O'Connells thread above)


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

This summer I bought a blazer at O'Connell's that had a J Press tag on it. I asked Ethan to make sure that the O'Connell Lucas Chelf tag was sewn inside, as I prefer it to the slightly more ubiquitous Press label. And it gives me a chance to tell people about O'Connell's if they happen to see the label. Of course, this usually doesn't happen in my office of rubber-soled "dress shoes." 

BTW, how did we as a culture all of a sudden decide that it is OK to wear absolutely any kind of shoe we want with a suit? I can't figure out how this happened.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

kforton said:


> BTW, how did we as a culture all of a sudden decide that it is OK to wear absolutely any kind of shoe we want with a suit? I can't figure out how this happened.


Good question. I have even seen men wearing thick soled work oxfords with suits. Not quite as thick as Dr. Marten's, but close.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Comment on JPress suits*

Just for the heck of it, I called the New Haven store and asked a few questions to one of the JPress salespeople. He claimed that NONE of their suits are fused. I was asking about the pressidential line and he said specifically that it was a fully canvassed suit. He explained to me that all of their suits are made to this specification, and the main difference in prices is the quality of the fabrics.

He said that fusing would be a waste of money on any of the fabrics they use, especially the higher end suits.

The Pressidential suit is made in Canada (I assume Samuelsohn factory?), whereas the Presstige and Pressclusive suits are made in US (Southwick?)...that he didn't want to disclose.

This seems to differ somewhat from what I have read on the website here and would seem to indicate JPress suitings are a pretty decent value (but still a bit more $ than OC).

The biggest issue with JPress suits seems to be their limited selection of fabric options in higher end lines???

Anyone familiar with their stores know how limited the supply of past season fabrics are in the suit lines (mainly presidential)?


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats interesting, as there have been multiple reports on here about Press's suits being at most half canvassed, and some fully fused. Perhaps I'll be able to drop by the DC location today, and look at the suits firsthand.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

*Sorry...*

I called the DC store shortly after the NH store (to check on stock), and was told what has been confirmed here many times, Pressidential suits (made by Southwick) are 1/2 canvassed, other 2 lines are fused.

ABC--not to waste your trip, maybe you want to compare the quality firsthand and report on how noticeable the difference is between JPress and a fully canvassed suit. AND ask why they don't offer fully canvassed suits at that price. I read on an old post that said Press doesn't think the difference is that big a deal vs. quality of fabric (and maybe they're right? I have no idea).

I am probably just gonna drop in on Ethan in a few weeks, but still interested in the info.


----------



## gtsecc (Mar 25, 2008)

Has any more information come out about these two fine stores?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I have visited the O'Connells website numerous time and get the impression that some of the stock is old and has been sitting on the shelves for a while based on the style -- as well as little things like the number of buttons on the cuff.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

They have some wonderful old stock. Bleeding Madras, Troy Guild shirts, real Shetlands and embroidered cords. I really need to get up and see them sometime.


hockeyinsider said:


> I have visited the O'Connells website numerous time and get the impression that some of the stock is old and has been sitting on the shelves for a while based on the style -- as well as little things like the number of buttons on the cuff.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I get the impression they are quite a bit like Murray's Togglery on Nantucket. If that's the case, I definitely need to make a trip!


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

+1 for O'Connell's suits. Superlatives all around on value and service. Plannning on getting a Prince of Wales suit shortly


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Who's got the better *poplin suit*? Brooks Brothers? Or O'Connell's? The price is at least ballpark equivalent. (Press is considerably more.)


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

*Press Poplin*



Joe Beamish said:


> Who's got the better *poplin suit*? Brooks Brothers? Or O'Connell's? The price is at least ballpark equivalent. (Press is considerably more.)


According to the O'Connell's website their $325 suit isn't 100% cotton (and try finding the rolled 3rd button on that image): "55% Cotton /45% Polyester." I recently purchased a tan 100% cotton poplin J. Press suit that I'm very pleased with. A little bit more, yes, but a fine suit indeed.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Well, the Brooks poplin suit is also a cotton/poly mix. Which supposedly feels even cooler than pure cotton.

I've tried on a Press poplin suit, and it was very nice indeed.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

hydepark said:


> According to the O'Connell's website their $325 suit isn't 100% cotton (and try finding the rolled 3rd button on that image): "55% Cotton /45% Polyester." I recently purchased a tan 100% cotton poplin J. Press suit that I'm very pleased with. A little bit more, yes, but a fine suit indeed.


I might be alone here, but I love the pairing Press does in the picture of that suit.


----------



## Pale Male (Mar 24, 2008)

*Love that BIG GAY (old/new/both meanings) SHIRT!*

It's a great outfit, though I would wear one of the stunning regular summer ties as I don't favor bows.

Important note: It's a Sport-shirt and sized accordingly -- I have a Large and can't possibly wear a tie due to the huge collar.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Pale Male said:


> It's a great outfit, though I would wear one of the stunning regular summer ties as I don't favor bows.
> 
> Important note: It's a Sport-shirt and sized accordingly -- I have a Large and can't possibly wear a tie due to the huge collar.


Good call out, thanks for the heads up on the sizing.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think we've been over this before, but my suspicion is that Pressidential is Southwick and that the lower lines are S.Cohen (Made in Canada) and someone else (made in USA). Press suits are ok at retail, but the sales are great. I just picked up a flannel navy sack made by the master of Bushwick for $700. Yeah, flannel in April is a bit of a dumb buy, but it should last a few seasons at least. And the service is superlative.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Well, the Brooks poplin suit is also a cotton/poly mix. Which supposedly feels even cooler than pure cotton.
> 
> I've tried on a Press poplin suit, and it was very nice indeed.


The J. Crew cotton suit is nice - 3/2 roll and 100% cotton.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

bjorn240 said:


> I think we've been over this before, but my suspicion is that Pressidential is Southwick and that the lower lines are S.Cohen (Made in Canada) and someone else (made in USA). Press suits are ok at retail, but the sales are great. I just picked up a flannel navy sack made by the master of Bushwick for $700. Yeah, flannel in April is a bit of a dumb buy, but it should last a few seasons at least. And the service is superlative.


I bought a J. Press sportcoat earlier this week - a heavy tweed - heavily marked down for $277 (https://jpressonline.com/build_popu...-piece+Set&image=J32265I&width=400&height=510). It just arrived today and I wore it out of the box to the Good Friday service at church. The climate is still somewhat chilly in Michigan, so I should be able to wear this through May.


----------

